# Putting credits on my website



## pinkvanilla (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all,

  	I've done makeup for a few websites and I'm wondering if it's appropriate to put this on my list of experience? Does it matter if they have since used other models and other MUAs for their campaigns? I'm sure they won't mind the free advertising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I'd like to put it on my website anyway that I've worked with them.

  	Thoughts?


----------

